# القرضاوي يعقد قرانه على مغربية تصغره بـ 37 سنة



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 يونيو 2012)

*القرضاوي يعقد قرانه على مغربية تصغره بـ 37 سنة*

* 




 *



* تاريخ النشر : 2012-06-11						*
* غزة - دنيا الوطن*

*  قدمت الصحف المغربية  الصادرة، صباح الإثنين إلى قرّائها خبراً يقول أن يوسف  القرضاوي يعقد  قرانه على مغربية تصغره بـ37 عامًا. تحت  عنوان: 'القرضاوي  يعقد قرانه على  مغربية من بنجرير تصغره بـ 37 سنة'، كتبت  'أخبار اليوم' أن  يوسف  القرضاوي رئيس الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين  يعيش تجربة زواج  جديدة،  منذ طلاقه الشهير للجزائرية أسماء بن قادة، التي  أصبحت برلمانية  باسم حزب  جبهة التحرير.*

*  وذكرت  أن القرضاوي تعرف عن طريق بعض معارفه في الرباط، على مغربية تدعى   عائشة  المفنن، وقرر الزواج بها حيث تم عقد القران في قطر. وتم العقد،   أخيرًا، عن  طريق 'وكالة' وقعتها الزوجة الجديدة.*

*  وكانت  عائشة المفنن قد طلبت اللقاء بالقرضاوي للتعرف عليه مباشرة، بعدما   اقترح  عليها بعض الوسطاء الموضوع، فتم اللقاء بينهما في العاصمة التونسية   بحضور  شقيقها، وذلك قبل توقيع العقد.*

*  وعرف  عن عائشة المفنن انخراطها في العمل الاجتماعي بشكل فردي، وهي موظفة   في  الرباط، وتقطن في مدينة سلا الجديدة، وتبلغ من العمر 49 عامًا.*​


----------



## oesi no (12 يونيو 2012)

هو القرضاوى 86 سنة ؟ ولسه ليه نفس يتجوز


----------



## oesi no (12 يونيو 2012)

بعض صور العروسة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يونيو 2012)

اول ماقريت الخبر صدمنى فكرة انها اصغر منه ب 37 سنة و فى اخر كلمة صدمتنى فكرة انه اتجوز اصلا :thnk0001:
86 سنة يا حج و جاى تتجوز ؟؟ دول اللى اد احفاد ولادك هنا مش عارفين يتجوزو :act23:


----------



## noraa (12 يونيو 2012)

مبروك عليك عادى مسموح فى القران ما الرسول اتجوز عيلة والشرع بيحلل 4


----------



## Thunder Coptic (13 يونيو 2012)

عادي
الشيخ بيقوي الروابط العربيه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 يونيو 2012)

ليش مستغربين؟

يخطب يتزوج يطلق بكيفه حياته وهو حر فيها وايش الغريب يعني؟ في ناس اكبر منه ويتزوجون ليش هو زواج عيب وحرام على الكبير؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 يونيو 2012)

ليش مستغربين؟

يخطب يتزوج يطلق بكيفه حياته وهو حر فيها وايش الغريب يعني؟ في ناس اكبر منه ويتزوجون ليش هو زواج عيب وحرام على الكبير؟


----------



## Abd elmassih (13 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ليش مستغربين؟
> 
> يخطب يتزوج يطلق بكيفه حياته وهو حر فيها وايش الغريب يعني؟ في ناس اكبر منه ويتزوجون ليش هو زواج عيب وحرام على الكبير؟


انا مش عارف ليه المسلمين حياتهم كلها تفكير فى الجنس والزواج والطلاق ومضاجعة الوداع اهذا يرضى الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 يونيو 2012)

> انا مش عارف ليه المسلمين حياتهم كلها تفكير فى الجنس والزواج والطلاق ومضاجعة الوداع اهذا يرضى الله



شفت قد ايه هم وحشين دول ناس وحشين قوووي بلاش تجي ناحيتهم لاحسن تتعدى منهم ويصيبك الهوس ده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2012)

*بالرفاء والبنين يا عم الشيخ ...عروسة زى القمر يا حاج*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يونيو 2012)

الف الف مبروك--  اتخضيت من فارق السن فى الاول  بس لما عرفت سناها جايب خمسينات ف عادى بئا... خلوها تعيش حياتها... 
 هو اى حد يتجوز يبقا خلاص غرض الجواز جنسى!! ممكن يبقا  ونس فى الكبر-- يلاقى حد يتكلم معاه و يسمعله.... كل واحد حر....


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الف الف مبروك-- اتخضيت من فارق السن فى الاول بس لما عرفت سناها جايب خمسينات ف عادى بئا... خلوها تعيش حياتها...
> هو اى حد يتجوز يبقا خلاص غرض الجواز جنسى!! ممكن يبقا ونس فى الكبر-- *يلاقى حد يتكلم معاه و يسمعله*.... كل واحد حر....


*لا ياحوبوا ...الراجل مش ناقص لا حد يسمعه ولا حد يتكلم معاه ...مافيش ورا العالم دى الا الرغى  ...*
*أمة  ..لا هُم الا الثرثرة ...و**الرغى أم المنظرة *


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> بعض صور العروسة



*  هو فى كلام تانى اقولة بس حظك حلو انى مش اقدر اقولة حفاظا على عيون اخواتى البنات  المنتدى بس .
 حظك حلو  يا محترم   ياراجل احترم سنك  85 وعايز تزوج   انا ماسك لسانى بالعافية اصلك مستفز الصراحة  . 
الطيب احسن بس علشان عيون اخواتى البنات فى المنتدى 
​*


----------



## red333 (13 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *هو فى كلام تانى اقولة بس حظك حلو انى مش اقدر اقولة حفاظا على عيون اخواتى البنات المنتدى بس .​*
> 
> *حظك حلو يا محترم ياراجل احترم سنك 85 وعايز تزوج انا ماسك لسانى بالعافية اصلك مستفز الصراحة . *
> *الطيب احسن بس علشان عيون اخواتى البنات فى المنتدى *​


 
*لية كدة*
*هو الجواز عدم احترام*
*هو مش انسان ومن حقه يعيش*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (13 يونيو 2012)

طول عمري بقول عن الراجل ده رومانسي... وما له؟ يتجوز احنا مالنا. ياااااه...يقعد بقى يغنيلها: اخاف ان..تمطر الدنيا ولستي معي...يا سلااااام...بلكلي على الله بيحل عنا من مرة وبينشغل بعملية التونس (بشد النون وضمها) على راي الاخت احبو اعدائكم


----------



## BITAR (13 يونيو 2012)

*بالرفاق والبنين يا شيخ مشايخ المسلمين*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 يونيو 2012)

لاتعليق


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يونيو 2012)

*هو لية الناس زعلانه انه اتجوز ؟
عادي يعني !
*


----------



## antonius (14 يونيو 2012)

مبروك للشيخ..
بالمناسبة حد عارف هي دي المثنى و اللا الثلاث و الا الرباع؟ و الا محدش بيعد؟


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يونيو 2012)

القسم ليس لاخبار الزواج يُغلق


----------

